# Garmin striker 7sv vs humminbird helix 5si



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 24, 2017)

Going to upgrade the sonar on my boat tomorrow, I've been looking at these to graphs at academy for 2 weeks now. Need some advice on which on to get, there both $499, the garmin does have a 7in screen vs the 5in on the bird, the one thing I don't like about the garmin is the gps only does waypoint marking so it doesn't actually show a lake map.... anyone have any experience with either of these.


----------



## Lucient (Apr 24, 2017)

Side imaging on a 5 in screen is going to be pretty difficult to see. I have a helix 5 on the front of my boat and viewing the graph and the sonar on the same screen is a stretch. I prefer hummingbird for the way I fish and with the lakemaster map card have significantly improved my catch. Id probably spring for the first gen helix 7 SI. Those can be found for close to the same price range.


----------



## Burton (Apr 24, 2017)

Dick's Sporting Good's has 20% off today only.  Get the 7 in humminbird for $479.99.

Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS Fish Finder Combo with Navionics+
SKU: 17468294

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cs--16hmbuhlx7sgpsnvbfel/16hmbuhlx7sgpsnvbfel


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 24, 2017)

I have that garmin since last year. I'm still in the learning stages with fish finders. The si is cool to see what's down there & knowing where drop offs are helps but I have yet to say it's been the reason I caught a fish.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Apr 24, 2017)

I found my Garmin Echomaps 73sv for $450 and I absolutely love it. The maps are incredible if the map is one of the HD maps that come preloaded. I didn't like how the striker series had no maps or map cards capabilities. However I think the new G2N helix by humminbird blows Garmin out of the water for side view etc. in the sonar category


----------



## chewy32 (Apr 26, 2017)

I actually have both of this win my boat and the garmin blows the helix 5 out of the water. Fish are really hard to pick out unless you know what your looking for and the side imaging and even down image is worthless unless your on ur hands and knees looking at it up close and even then your looking for dust size particles haha. The 5 sonar is good for structure and is clear if every thing aligns just right here Is a good image.


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 27, 2017)

What's in the pic? Is it a bait ball or a Christmas tree with a fish on left side of it? Or something else?


----------



## Burton (Apr 27, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Going to upgrade the sonar on my boat tomorrow, I've been looking at these to graphs at academy for 2 weeks now. Need some advice on which on to get, there both $499, the garmin does have a 7in screen vs the 5in on the bird, the one thing I don't like about the garmin is the gps only does waypoint marking so it doesn't actually show a lake map.... anyone have any experience with either of these.



So, did you buy the Helix 7 SI?  Mine was delivered yesterday.  I only remembered yesterday though that I would probably prefer the ram mount.

If you want one, this is the best price I found:

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/19145/RAM-Mount-for-Humminbird-HELIX-7-Series.html

It's $39 + $5 shipping.  If you sign up for e-mails you can get 15% off.  So my total price was $38.09.


----------



## TincanMan (Apr 27, 2017)

Garmin beats humminbird but the pic attached is from the bird?  Any pics of the garmin?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 27, 2017)

Burton said:


> So, did you buy the Helix 7 SI?  Mine was delivered yesterday.  I only remembered yesterday though that I would probably prefer the ram mount.
> 
> If you want one, this is the best price I found:
> 
> ...



No sir, went with the garmin... I went to academy and played with both and IMO the garmin blew the bird out the window, the garmin is way more clearer and more detailed


----------

